# Guitar Techs in Ottawa



## GP_Hawk (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi all. WHo are the guitar techs in Ottawa? Looking for a neck setup to complete a tele build...thx mike.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

GP_Hawk said:


> Hi all. WHo are the guitar techs in Ottawa? Looking for a neck setup to complete a tele build...thx mike.


I mainly use Brian Dubbledam at OFC on Bank Street. He takes a bit of time but his work is first rate.


----------



## radapaw (Jan 10, 2007)

Enjoy!

Humans:
myself - http://allgower.radapaw.com/
Mike Ktenas - http://ottawa-blues-jazz.ncf.ca/prmikek.html
James Lang / Valhallah Guitars - http://www.myspace.com/valhallahguitars
STGuitarworks - http://www.stguitarworks.com/

Stores w/ repair:
Brian Dubbeldam / Ottawa folklore - http://www.magma.ca/~musicdoc/
Domenic's music - http://www.domenics.com/
Brazo Music - http://brazomusic.com/
Steves - http://www.stevesmusic.com/
Musicare - http://www.musicare.com/repairs.htm
Lauzon Music - http://www.lauzonmusic.com/
Spaceman Music - http:///spacemanmusic.com/


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 23, 2007)

Really appreciate the response guys. Thx! I guess I should update my profile now that I live in Ottawa! 
I've got a usacg neck on the way. Will need a complete setup including cut and install a bone nut, ect. Thanks again guys...will start calling.....:food-smiley-004:


----------

